# What do you associate with Mars?



## sscskyscraperfan (Feb 4, 2004)

So many "associate" threads lately.

:jk:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

George Bush.


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmm. I think Mars is another planet like Earth only a little smaller. And there are rocks on it but no water has been found yet.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

The Martians and lush vegetation.

And otherwise:


[Gioяgos] said:


> George Bush.


 :hilarious kay:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Red landscapes...


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

Beatifull beaches and coutryside, and the people are very nice! 

I like it very much...a pity that the travel is so expensive.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Spam?


----------

